# Found Tri-tronics Sport 60s collar



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

I finally got around to putting away some of my hunting gear for the winter, and came across a Tri-tronics Sport 60s collar (just the black box -reciever). 
This was found around Mud-Goose and Big Rice, in North Central MN (near Remer). If this sounds familiar, I have the serial Number and will provide it if asked. 
If you know anyone who is missing one of these drop me a PM, and I'll do my best to get it to them.

Or if you want to jsut give me the transmitter, that would be fine too
:toofunny:


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Tri-Tronics emailed me today, and informed me they could not locate the owner of the collar. It's a shame too, b/c they seem like fairly pricey units.

Once again, inform those you know who may be missing a Tri-tronics collar that was lost somewhere in North-Central MN to look me up on here.

If there is no contact, Tri-tronics has offered to build a transmitter to go with the collar. I may just have a new toy on my hands, though unfortunately there is no dog in my home to go with it...


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

bump.


----------

